# Medication



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever gotten GERD after taking there vitamins and antibiotics. The doctor put me on Prozac and this morning I took it on an empty stomach with my vitamins and sure enough within 20 minutes chest pain.Any advice would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think it has more to do with the empty stomach than anything else. I take a whole handful of supplements every morning, usually on an empty stomach. Normally it is fine; but every so often I get a short lasting pain in my stomach. They all advise taking them with food. I suspect this is why.Mark


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Thanks MarkYour flavinoids have helped alot. I plan on ordering the vitamins after the first of the year. I am just waiting to finish up the ones I have. Before I purchased the flavinoids I ordered the Noni Juice. That stuff makes my IBS act up so bad. I spent over $30.00 on it and feel like I completely wasted my money. You read the testimonials people right and you think its the miracle drug that is going to cure you. Oh well...







(


----------

